# Poor lounging in Flash S3!



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

The dinette is definitely not the best place to try and lounge about in  but Jane has made a considerable improvemnt by making additional cushions to act as back and foot rests  
*ZZ Z ZZz*


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice. I was just about to cut a couple of pieces of hardboard to fit the seat extenders and then we were going to use pillows.
Your solution is so much nicer, looks nice and comfortable .


----------



## Kevin Bland (Jul 6, 2017)

*That puts my mind at rest*

Thanks for the picture! I have just bought our first Motorhome, a S3 2008 and the lounging issue was starting to worry me. Any chance your wife is taking orders


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Possibly not as it was 6 years ago!

Welcome btw...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

TDG said:


> The dinette is definitely not the best place to try and lounge about in  but Jane has made a considerable improvemnt by making additional cushions to act as back and foot rests
> *ZZ Z ZZz*


*

Im Glad you found a solution.
When newcomers ask "whats the best motorhome" I always (among all the other suggestions) ask them to consider their lifestyle. If they like relaxing mostly then have they got somewhere they can relax.

Well done the missus for her brilliant solution*


----------

